# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Я тебя люблю

## Asteriks

*Как часто в своей жизни Вы произносите эти слова? Считаете ли важным повторять их часто? Или можно любить человека, но при этом слов таких не говорить?*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Стараюсь говорить эти слова как можно чаще (хотя порой ох, как это не просто ) и думаю это необходимо делать, "Ибо от избытка сердца говорят уста."Мф.12:34

----------


## Asteriks

Я говорю очень редко))

----------


## Sanych

Надо говорить. Человеку любимому приятно я думаю будет. Только слишком часто то же не надо ) А то станет обычным делом.

----------


## BiZ111

Говорить нужно, если ты не эгоист, конечно. 

Любить и не говорить=не пользоваться туалетной бумагой

Согласен с Шадраком насчёт концовки - в яблочко  Женщины запросто привыкают к этому наркотику, надо держать мерку, выдавая бонусы в других поступках.

----------


## Asteriks

Я думаю, что говорить нужно, только очень искренне, чтобы не превратить слова в пустой звук. Согласна с Санычем, чтоб не стало обычным делом. Эх, давненько я их не говорила...

----------


## vova230

...Я вас люблю,
Любовь моя быть может,
В моей душе угасла не совсем,
И что-то иногда меня еще тревожит...

----------


## Asteriks

Никому на этом форуме НИКОГДА не скажу таких слов.

----------


## Vanya

только на этом?)

----------


## Asteriks

Да. Я бываю только на этом форуме. И эти слова говорила только тем людям, которых люблю как друзей. А теперь не буду.

----------


## vova230

Это надо говорить лично, а не на форуме. Иначе получается все равно как кричать на стадионе полном зрителей. Может это приятно, но как-то мне кажется обесценивает смысл сказанного.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот именно. Но и лично не буду.

----------


## vova230

> Вот именно. Но и лично не буду.


Правильно, кому надо сам догадается

----------


## fIzdrin

> Да. Я бываю только на этом форуме. И эти слова говорила только тем людям, которых люблю как друзей. А теперь не буду.


любовь сосем ее достала,она по горло ей сыта,прощай друзья,перрон вокзала, и поезд мчится в никуда...

----------


## Asteriks

Меня не любовь достала, а предательство тех, кого любишь.
По совету Акасея начинаю видеть плохое в людях. Помогает.

----------


## fIzdrin

привыкай-это еще один совет,а самое главное не слушай советов))

----------


## Akasey

о, вот на форуме хоть один совет дал работающий... но это не по теме...

Часто ли говорю? да говорю... не сказать что часто, просто ко всему привыкаеш, так и к этим словам, если их много, то можно привыкнуть...

Любить и не говорить?...хз... как-то не задумывался, а вообще считаю это выражение - "*я тебя люблю*" - слишком интимным, чтоб говорить его кому-либо... даже друзьям (как тут говорила Татьяна), ибо друзей не любят, их ценят.

----------


## Irina

Я говорю редко. Сейчас задумалась - наверное зря, нужно говорить почаще,а то только в праздники и день рождения. А в такие дни эти слова по-настоящему даже не воспринимаются.)))

----------


## Asteriks

А у меня язык не поворачивается часто говорить. Но если очень горит в груди и сил нет не сказать, я говорю)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Своей девушке,, говорю их постоянно...

----------


## HARON

> друзей не любят, их ценят.


 Тут мой тёзка полностью прав! Сказать кому-то " Я тебя люблю" значит взвалить на себя ответственность за то что сказал!
__________________

----------


## Irina

> Сказать кому-то " Я тебя люблю" значит взвалить на себя ответственность за то что сказал!


Не такая уж и неприятная ответственность.

----------


## HARON

> Не такая уж и неприятная ответственность.


Приятная для любящего человека.

----------


## fIzdrin

нежно глажу твои плечи и ласкаю твою грудь, 
в этот наш с тобою вечер,я не дам тебе уснуть,
зацелую,затерзаю,разбросаю на куски,
а потом пособираю,чтоб люблю произнести -)

----------


## Irina

> просто ко всему привыкаеш, так и к этим словам, если их много, то можно привыкнуть...


А если их мало, то можно вообще разучиться их говорить. И к сожалению мало их говорят гораздо большее количество людей, чем те, которые произносят  - я тебя люблю часто.

----------


## BiZ111

> А если их мало, то можно вообще разучиться их говорить. И к сожалению мало их говорят гораздо большее количество людей, чем те, которые произносят  - я тебя люблю часто.


не понял, можно полегче написать? )))

----------


## Irina

> не понял, можно полегче написать?


Я давно разучилась говорить такие слова. Может научите?)))

----------


## Akasey

> А если их мало, то можно вообще разучиться их говорить. И к сожалению мало их говорят гораздо большее количество людей, чем те, которые произносят - я тебя люблю часто.


 нужно найти разумную границу. Просто говорить их сколько хочеш можно, но тем к кому это относится

----------


## Asteriks

Если думать о разумных границах, а не говорить того, что чувствуешь - бред! Согласна с Акасеем. Не разбрасываться, однозначно, а говорить любимым... в порыве страсти)

----------


## ПаранойА

Я не хочу, чтоб эти три замечательных слова становились  обыденностью. 
Хотелось произносить их в такие приятные для нас моменты с нежностью, трепетом.
Я не хотела бы очень часто произносить эти слова, но и забывать их тоже не стоит.

----------


## Malaya

бывает*
говорю*
частенько..эх..

----------


## Briana Hellins

говорю. не могу сказать, часто я это делаю или редко. специально не говорю никогда. слова идут прямо от сердца, поэтому когда как

----------


## Irina

А вот что делать если тебе этих слов практически не говорят и слышать сами не хотят? Как это понимать?

----------


## Sanych

Протест заявить. Сказать - Я женщина, и хочу слышать это каждый день!!!

----------


## Irina

А в ответ - а я не хочу! И что тогда?

----------


## vova230

Остается только любить молча. Слова мало что значат, гораздо важнее что в душе, а душу надо уметь чувствовать.

----------


## Sanych

> А в ответ - а я не хочу! И что тогда?


Тогда сказать тоже самое в другой момент хотения

----------


## Mashulya

> Остается только любить молча. Слова мало что значат, гораздо важнее что в душе, а душу надо уметь чувствовать.


а я не умею любить молча... может это потому, что я оч эмоциональная... могу трепещать об этом оч много.. и опять же, не стоит забывать про наши "женские уши"!!! кого устроит такой сухой ответ, как "Молодец" или "Ну и правильно" на "Я тебя люблю!"??? а за ним прятать типа высокие чувства... лично меня бесит и убивает всякое желание говорить эти 3 заветных слова.

----------

